# Do dogs burp???



## Blossomgirl (Jul 21, 2011)

lol no I haven't been drinking but my daughter and I were talking about Blossoms arrival this evening and she asked me this question!! Erm, I haven't got a clue.


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Yes definately,my lot do it occasionally after a meal,its hysterical,makes us laugh lol xxx


----------



## Blossomgirl (Jul 21, 2011)

haha oh dear, I will tell her in the morning...I can hear the giggles already. :laugh:


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Thankfully Beau hasn't yet but I know dogs definitely do  X


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

lol Lady has never burped audibly....but that is funny


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

lol yeah and its often quite funny when it happens lol Incas a burper


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

OMG Milly is a right burper. Monty doesn't.

She has us in stitches because you could be watching TV and then she just burps. Not at all ladylike :laugh::laugh:


----------



## cockerpoo61 (Jun 24, 2011)

Holly has the loudest burp ever  and usually does it when you are telling her how cute she is!!!!!!! Bayley doesn't burp he has more manners


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Yes Izzy does, particularly after woofing her food down. And, from the other end - not so funny!


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Ha ha! Yes, Rufus does! Usually when he's looking up and I'm talking to him nose to nose! Charming fella!

Karen x


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Betty does not burp but often gets the hiccups!!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

colpa110 said:


> Betty does not burp but often gets the hiccups!!


awwwww!!! I bet that is cute and funny


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

lady amanda said:


> awwwww!!! I bet that is cute and funny


It is ,but not sure that either shocking or getting her to drink out of a
glass backwards is going to help!!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

hahhaha maybe spinning in a circle??? lol


----------



## jaimia (May 19, 2011)

Flossy burps after food most days


----------



## sarahjo (Aug 6, 2010)

Eddie usually does a big smelly burp after pinching the cat food YUK!!!


----------

